# Operationfish.com Tournament series



## legocrusader (May 31, 2011)

The January Trout-tacular tournament is sponsored by Linecutterz. They will be throwing in some cool prizes to sweeten the deal along with the prize pool money.

Operationfish.com will be hosting three series in 2016 (The Trout-tacular Series, The Redfish Rival Series and the Badass Bass Series) along with some single format tournaments (The April Crappie Challenge, July King of the Mackerel and the November Flop-a-Flounder Classic).

Right now there are 21 tournaments scheduled. All tournaments are online tournaments.

There are awards for "Angler of Year" from within each series and also an "Overall Angler of the Year" for all tournaments across the board.

Sign up now on TourneyX.com.

http://tourneyx.com/tournament/operationfish-com-trout-tactular-2/










Jan 1 â€" Jan 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #1* (Sponsored by Line Cutterz)
Jan 15th â€" Feb 14th *Badass Bass Series #1*
Feb 1st â€" Feb 29th *Redfish Rival Series #1*
Mar 1st- Mar 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #2*
Mar 15th â€" April 14th *Badass Bass Series #2*
April 1st â€" April 30th *Redfish Rival Series #2*
April 15th â€" May 14th *Crappie Challenge*
May 1st â€" May 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #3*
May 15th â€" June 14th *Badass Bass Series #3*
June 1st â€" June 30th *Redfish Rival Series #3*
June 15th â€" July 14th *King of the Mackerel*
July 1st â€" July 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #4*
July 15th â€" Aug 14th *Badass Bass Series #4*
Aug 1st â€" Aug 31st *Redfish Rival Series #4*
Sep 1st â€" Sept 30th *Trout-Tacular Series #5*
Sept 15th â€" Oct 14th *Badass Bass Series #5*
Oct 1st â€" Oct 31st *Redfish Rival Series #5*
Oct 15th â€" Nov 14th *Flop-a- Flounder*
Nov 1st â€" Nov 30th *Trout-Tacular Series #6*
Nov 15th â€" Dec 14th *Badass Bass Series #6*
Dec 1st â€" Dec 31st *Redfish Rival Series #6*

*Trout-tacular Series dates*
Jan 1 â€" Jan 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #1* (Sponsored by Line Cutterz)
Mar 1st- Mar 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #2*
May 1st â€" May 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #3*
July 1st â€" July 31st *Trout-Tacular Series #4*
Sep 1st â€" Sept 30th *Trout-Tacular Series #5*
Nov 1st â€" Nov 30th *Trout-Tacular Series #6*

*Badass Bass Series Dates*
Jan 15th â€" Feb 14th *Badass Bass Series #1*
Mar 15th â€" April 14th *Badass Bass Series #2*
May 15th â€" June 14th *Badass Bass Series #3*
July 15th â€" Aug 14th *Badass Bass Series #4*
Sept 15th â€" Oct 14th *Badass Bass Series #5*
Nov 15th â€" Dec 14th *Badass Bass Series #6*

*Redfish Rival Series Dates*
Feb 1st â€" Feb 29th *Redfish Rival Series #1*
April 1st â€" April 30th *Redfish Rival Series #2*
June 1st â€" June 30th *Redfish Rival Series #3*
Aug 1st â€" Aug 31st *Redfish Rival Series #4*
Oct 1st â€" Oct 31st *Redfish Rival Series #5*
Dec 1st â€" Dec 31st *Redfish Rival Series #6*

*One time tournaments*

April 15th â€" May 14th *Crappie Challenge*
June 15th â€" July 14th *King of the Mackerel*
Oct 15th â€" Nov 14th *Flop-a- Flounder*


----------

